# Mach deinen Gentoo {mysql, web, etc.} Server sicher Thread

## STiGMaTa_ch

Hallo zusammen

Aufgrund von Fragen/Antworten der folgenden Threads:

Hackertätigkeit - Angriff auf Server - Tips & Hilfe ?

Apache / PHP und CPU Last

Habe ich mir gedacht, dass es vielleicht auch für den einen oder anderen Benutzer von Interesse sein könnte einige Tipps an die Hand zu bekommen, wie man seinen Gentoo Server - welcher irgendwelche Dienste im Netz anbietet - ein wenig sicherer machen könnte. Es geht mir weniger darum komplexe Szenarien abzudecken sondern vielmehr um einem Beginner die richtigen Denkanstösse zu geben. Man könnte ja diesen Thread verwenden um darüber zu diskutieren und beim herauskristalisieren einer oder mehrerer Lösungen könnte ich diese in diesen ersten Post als gesammelte Link-/Tippliste einfügen.

Ich mache einfach einmal den Anfang und würde mich auf eure Beiträge freuen  :Wink: 

*edit - Think4UrS11*

eigentlichen Dokuanteil nach Mach deinen Gentoo {mysql, web, etc.} Server sicher - Doku ausgelagert.

STiGMaTa

mod-edit: Link auf Dokuanteil gefixt --slick

----------

## poOoch

Für Apache http://www.cisecurity.org/bench_apache.html

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Danke poOoch. Habe deinen Link eingefügt.

----------

## mkr

Ich halte mod_security für Apache für wichtig: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Apache_Modules_mod_security

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Danke mkr. Ich habe die Info ebenfalls eingepflegt. Hoffe, ich habe keinen Mist geschrieben, denn ich kannte mod_security bis anhin nicht. Schau also kurz mal drüber  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## slick

Noch was interessantes:

Mail-Formulare auf Webseiten absichern

SQL-Injection - Angriff und Abwehr

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *slick wrote:*   

> Noch was interessantes:
> 
> Mail-Formulare auf Webseiten absichern
> 
> SQL-Injection - Angriff und Abwehr

 

Danke für die Links. Habe den Dokuthread angepasst.

----------

## Knieper

Vlt. moechte ja jmd. folgenden Ansatz umsetzen: Improve LAMP security with Apache Proxy's directive (mod_proxy)

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Vielen Dank Knieper. Ich habe den Artikellink ebenfalls aufgenommen.

Mir erschliesst sich allerdings nicht ganz, was das ganze nun speziell mit LAMP zu tun hat. Prinzipiell funktioniert die Methode doch auch unter z.B Solaris mit Apache. Und Mysql ist doch gar nicht involviert... Oder habe ich da was überlesen oder falsch verstanden?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## tgurr

Zwar schon bisschen älter aber immernoch sehr interessant: http://www.linux-magazin.de/Artikel/ausgabe/2004/10/php/php.html

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Vielen Dank Psy' für den Link. Ich habe ihn ebenfalls aufgeführt.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## slick

Bitte anhängen: http://www.heise.de/security/artikel/84149

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Danke für den Link. Habe ihn angehängt.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

